# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Fullerton Mandolins?

## anchorman86

Hey all,

Saw <a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/FULLERTON-Gloucester-F-Style-Mandolin-ALL-SOLID-WOODS_W0QQitemZ190031391519QQihZ009QQcateg
oryZ10179QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem" target="_blank">this mandolin</a> on EBay, and I have to say it's quite attractive with the walnut finish. I'm looking to move up from my Fender FM-52E, wondering if anyone knows more about these...

Thanks!

~MJE~

...where can a sick man go...

----------


## Givson

Label on the back of the headstock says "Made in China". I agree it is is a nice looking knock-off of a Gibson F9.

Odd how they chose the brand name "Fullerton", the home of Fender.

----------


## mrmando

I don't think it's likely to represent much of a step up from an FM-52E in terms of tone or playability. Looks, certainly, but that's about it.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Folks, I owned an Eastman 515 and I had to sell it. I still wish I could have kept it. I recently owned a Kentucky KM-250S, which was a nice sounding, fairly loud instrument but it was lacking one thing. Yep, you guessed it. I have just received my Fullerton Gloucester in time for tonight's jam. It came set up very nicely and strung up with D'Addario J74's. It sounds pretty decent here at home, I will report my findings after the jam. So far it is showing promise.

----------


## JonT

Hmm, I wonder - if memory serves, George Fullerton was Leo Fender's partner in the post-Fender G&L Guitars days. I think that some Fullerton guitars were built - but I wouldn't bet my house on that. In any case, I wonder if a Fullerton mando is an example of the licensed use of George Fullerton's name.
Peace - Jon

----------


## Jim Broyles

Well, FWIW, this Fullerton is based in South Bend, IN, and my mando was made in China. Fit and finish are pretty nice at first glance. I'll get a chance to look it over more studiously tomorrow. It looks like they put the money into the sound rather than the looks- she's a plain jane. Kind of F9ish. All solid woods. Abalone name inlay on the headstock, but no markers on the fretboard, which is cut off square after the 20th fret. Bound body front and back, but not the fretboard, black wood overlay on the machine head, doubt it's ebony.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Okay, I have been playing the Fullerton Gloucester for a week and here is my review:
Features - 8 - This mandolin was considered B stock by the manufacturer. I don't know exactly what makes it B stock, but there are no glaring flaws in the finish or bad wood matches. There is either a tiny piece of dust under the finish or a nick from a string on the headstock, solid spruce top with a fairly wide grain, solid maple back and sides, the back is pretty but not what I would consider figured, carved scroll, satin walnut finish - not sure what, probably polyurethane, 3 ply binding top and back, D'Addario J74's as original equipment, adjustable truss rod, with model name on the cover, abalone name on headstock, non-replaceable pearloid tuner buttons, smooth tuners which stay in tune, stamped, standard two-piece tailpiece with extra hooks for A & E strings, no fret markers on unbound rosewood fretboard, dots on the side at 3,5, 7, 10, 12 & 15, comes set up half decently - had to move the bridge a tiny bit for intonation.
Sound - 9 - Pretty darn loud and a very authentic bluegrass tone and chop, nice sustain when you want it, clear tone all the way up the neck.
Action, Fit & Finish - 8 - I haven't touched the action, the f holes are a little ragged, insides of scrolls are surprisingly clean, bridge fit perfectly to the top right out of the box, nut needed some work to keep D strings from binding, and to improve first and second fret intonation on the G strings - all in all, not bad.
Reliability and durability - 10, I imagine. It seems very well made as long as there are no surprises later.
Customer support - 7 - Comes with a One Year Warranty, however, access was denied when I tried to go to their web site. Might work now, haven't tried since last Tuesday.
Overall rating - 8+. I like this mandolin and it is very hard to beat for the price I paid - $269.10 delivered from Music123. I purchased a TKL hardshell oblong arch top case separately, so for about $350.00, I own a great sounding and playing F style mandolin in a top-notch case. Available for $240.00 delivered on eBay. Cafe member Jim Simpson says he would consider it as a second mandolin to his Daley, and was "astonished" at its sound for the money.

----------


## olgraypat

Not sure, but I think Fullerton is Music123's "house brand" like Rogue is to Musician's Friend. At least that's the impression I get. Never saw anything of that brand for sale anywhere else, but I could easily be mistaken. If that is the case, I would stay away from it.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Even if it is the house brand for M123, why does that mean you would stay away from it? A good mandolin is a good mandolin, regardless of where it's made or who sells it. My ears are the judge here, and if it was horrible, I would send it back. There is a 45 day trial period with an unconditional guarantee to return it if I don't like it.

----------


## olgraypat

It's certainly a good point that if its good, its good, and you can try it for 45 days if you want. Perhaps my thought process is clouded by some experience with the MF house brand, and my thought that they are made to make a profit rather than to be excellent musical instruments. But, any way you look at it, it is not likely that Fullerton is one of the leading mandolin brands, and if I were looking in that price range, I would look in another direction, at more tried and true brands, such as Kentucky. But, hey, if you're happy with it, that's fantastic.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Pat, did you read my review? I, like the original poster, was attracted by the appearance of this mandolin. Since I wanted an F style mandolin, I was looking to see if I could step up or at least sideways in quality and sound from my Kentucky KM-250S, and since this one was so cool looking, I thought I'd give it a shot. I was not disappointed. By the way, to mrmando: the Fullerton is a HUGE step up from any FM52E I've ever played, which is exactly two, which were hanging on music store "Acoustic Room" walls. It is also a step up from my Kentucky, which I had thought sounded pretty nice, and it did not embarrass me at jams. This Fullerton kills any previous mandolin I have owned with the possible exception of a mandovoodooed Eastman MD-515, and is right up there with most that I have played at jams, including a non-voodooed Eastman and a Weber mahogany F style. The tone is more bluegrass-like than my old Eastman, but the Eastman may have been louder. I'd be hard pressed to decide which one I like better. It was exactly because of the price differential that I did not "look in another direction, at more tried and true brands, such as Kentucky," because I would have had to go to at least a KM-675, if I am not mistaken, to get all solid woods and a carved scroll vs. a flat one, which would have added a couple of hundred to the price I paid, which is not in the budget at this time. Besides which, I have read plenty of information here on the Cafe, regarding the gamble one takes in purchasing an Asian-made mandolin. I believed that the risk was alleviated by the 45 day trial from M123. It would not have even cost shipping to return it. Fortunately, it is a moot point. I love the mandolin.

----------


## jackofall

Sounds impressive. Shame they won't ship to UK!

----------


## olgraypat

Mucho mea culpa. I stand severely corrected.

----------


## jim simpson

I have to chime in here, as jbmando mentioned, I did get to play it and was pleasantly surprised. It not only looked cool (reminded me of my old A9) but it sounded way more woody than I would have expected and had decent volume. The lack of flame on the maple is to be expected but looks good with the stain finish. I don't know how they do it. The last lesser expensive mando that impressed me was an Olympia which may have already changed from the earlier versions. They sold for around $500 as I recall. Another fellow at the jam had a new Eastman that I tried - the Fullerton sounded better to my ears and I have played several Eastmans that I thought sounded great.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Well I jammed again with Jim Simpson tonight. He sounded pretty good on my Fullerton! Seriously, I just put a new set of Gibson Bill Monroes with the E's from a J75 set (.0115) and the mando wails. I highly recommend this mandolin at this price point to anyone looking for an F5, or maybe more accurately, an F9 style mandolin.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I got a Tone Gard for it today and jammed tonight. I thought it sounded louder but at the end of the night the other mandolin player played it for one tune while I played his Weber. To me the Fullerton sounded as good as the Weber, but I could really hear the difference in volume when he played mine compared to how it sounded last week when Jim played it without the Tone Gard. I'm telling you folks, if you're on a tight budget and want an F, you owe it to yourself to try a Fullerton.

----------


## Caleb

Hmmm.... It's hard to find much info online about these. Know anyone besides 123 who sells em?

----------


## Jim Broyles

Dude, you get a 45 day no-risk trial. Why do you need any other dealer? I have bought a few things and had to send some back, and they send you a shipping label at no cost. There are reviews on their guitars at Harmony Central. Why not try one? Besides, a user review is pretty good information from on line, isn't it?

----------


## mythicfish

" Besides, a user review is pretty good information from on line, isn't it?"

While user reviews are a starting point in the process in evaluating a musical instrument I prefer the journalists maxim:
"If your mother says she loves you ... check it out."

Curt

----------


## Eric F.

On the Internet, no one knows you're a dog.

----------


## Jim Broyles

> " Besides, a user review is pretty good information from on line, isn't it?"
> 
> While user reviews are a starting point in the process in evaluating a musical instrument I prefer the journalists maxim:
> "If your mother says she loves you ... check it out."
> 
> Curt


True, but we ask one another's opinions on this forum all the time. Naturally, each one's own ears are going to be the final authority, but all I'm saying is if a mandolin player on a mandolin board tells you something, it's a little more authoritative than an advertising description by a seller, isn't it?

----------


## mythicfish

Along with living in an egalatarian society comes the #belief in the myth that every opinion is a valid opinion. I know several
people who have played instruments for years and think that they play well and that their instrument sounds good. Or sometimes they say "I just play for my own enjoyment." That's all well and good as long as they don't assume that they're playing for my enjoyment. 
Message boards do provide (some) valuable information. But I perceive a trend in the unwillingness of people to think for
themselves and rely on the opinions of others. This, then, gets passed along as fact rather than consensus. 

From "The French Connection":

Angie says: Mr. Rothman, this guy is everything they say he is.
Rothman says: #And you ... are they everything they say you are?

Be well ... and let's put the X back in ex-MAS
Curt

----------


## Jim Broyles

Still, how is a user review on a dedicated forum not at least as valid as the text on a vendor's web site? 
FWIW I agree with you about the myth every opinion being valid, but that is kind of why I would think that if someone wanted to find out some information about any subject, an experienced user would be a better source than an on line write-up, wouldn't you say? 
As for thinking for oneself, yeah. I was really just trying to encourage folks to give themselves an opportunity to do just that. One needs a place to start, which is really all I was attempting to provide, inasmuch as there is really no risk at all involved in trying a Fullerton. Obviously I have no financial interest in M123 or Fullerton Music, but I am very happy with the sound of my mandolin, and others may possibly find the same thing, if they try.

----------


## mythicfish

Dear Sir or Madame,

You may be right.

Sincerely
Curt Roseman

----------


## Jim Broyles

It's Jim, and I am a son, husband, father, brother, uncle and nephew, but not a Sir!

----------


## jim simpson

To Sir With Love, er I mean, to Jim with love!

----------


## RayQ

I don't want to get caught up in the mumbo-jumbo of this post. I played the Fullerton and I was surprised how nice it sounded. I was surprised how inexpensive it is. I don't think it comes close to other high end mandos but it is what it is.
I was thinking of getting one for a beater,taking fishing,beach,extra hot festivals..ect.

RayQ

----------


## Jim Broyles

Note:
Ray played my Fullerton. I don't know how any other Fullerton would sound, or if they are as "hit-or-miss" as other imports from the Far East, but this one sounds good.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Again tonight a great guitar player told me how good my Fullerton sounds and how well it cuts at our jam. No one can believe I got it for under $300.00. I'm tellin' ya!

----------


## AB Smith

HELLO

This is my first post. I'm a converted guitar player and avowed mandolin junkie. My partner and I have incorporated the mando into our acoustic/mando jazz/jam sound.

Anyway I got an Ovation mando because I didn't know if I was going to like it and it looked good.

But there's a glob of glue on the fretboard and I'd really like a real mando.

SO......... I looked into the good reviews the Fullerton Gloucester is getting for being a low-cost and good sounding mando alternative. 

My question is - does anyone know about the Hamonton model? I was wondering if there would be any benefit to spending the extra $100 for the next model up.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Alec

----------


## Jim Broyles

If you want the extra inlay and the sunburst finish and a pickguard, go for it, but I doubt you could improve on the sound of the Gloucester. It looks pretty cool though, and you have 45 days to send it back if you don't like it.

----------


## Yeti

I just ordered the Fullerton Hammonton Deluxe F Style Mandolin. I'm excited abut gitting it. I hope it is better than my plywood Rogue  . I'll post a review after I get it.

----------


## Yeti

Update....

I got my left hand smashed in a car door  #.So I am not going to be able to play for a few weeks.  I hate doors!! Back in 94 I had a fight with a door (I say door but it was my x girlfriend. She slammed a door on my hand.)and it cut the tips of my fingers off. I got lucky and had a good doc that reattached them. It took me almost a year before I could play my guitar again. I thank god it wasn't near as bad this time.

----------


## bush-man

yetislayer, sorry to hear that. Hope you heal quickly. 

russell

----------


## Joe-TN

FWIW, Music123 is closing out the Fullerton Hammonton at $199. See http://www.music123.com/Fullert....96245de

----------


## Yeti

> FWIW, Music123 is closing out the Fullerton Hammonton at $199. See http://www.music123.com/Fullert....96245de


Yea, that's the one I got.

My hand wasn't as bad as I thought it was. bruised and ugly but it doesn't hurt to play (WOOOOOOOOOO!).

----------


## Yeti

Ok I got my Fullerton Hammonton Mandolin a week ago and I am really happy with it. The finish isn't that great and the book matching is poor. But the sound is nice and loud (it holds a note really well). It is allot easier to play than my Rogue  .  FOr $199 I fell I got way more than I paid for.

----------


## Dave Cowles

I just ordered one of the Hammonton models from Music123(thank you all VERY much for instigating this transaction) and will gladly give a review when it arrives. I had convinced myself that I would NEVER buy another cheap mando (after my MK went away), especially sight unseen, but for $200 I took the plunge. I need a beater. It's got the full poly finish on it, so if it's lacking it'll get some "random hippy sanding."  

Dave

----------


## Jim Broyles

I played a Hammonton tonight. It sounded pretty good. I think my Gloucester might have had a little bit more of a woody tone, likely due to the thin satin finish compared to the gloss finish which seems to be polyurethane, but the Hammonton was very nice looking and sounding, with decent volume and a good chop.

----------


## RayQ

I am still surprised how nice theses mandolins are. It does have a poly finish but not near as thick as some others. It has nice volume and stood up to our crowded jam. I was only looking for a beater that sounded so-so. When I take my son fishing I really don't want to take my 3K mandolin. I wish these were around when I started pickin!

----------


## Dave Cowles

I just took mine (Hammonton) out of the box, tuned it up, and it sounds and plays a whole lot better than my now-departed MK, an $800 mando. It needs a setup, which I'll tackle in the next couple of days, but for a (very) low end mandolin, these things are incredible. This was $199 shipped from Music123. Unbelievable. I should order several more and lock them up somewhere.

Dave

edit- addendum: After a day with this instrument, although every mando should have a pro setup, this one plays quite nicely out of the box. The bridge feet are well seated, bridge height set just right, and only the "A" course of strings show a need for some slight filing on the saddle to get intonation spot on at the octave. No buzz or slap, good balance across the registers, and a more than adequate bark. Amazing.

----------


## Yeti

This Morgan Monroe seems to be just like the Fullerton Hammonton Inlays and all.

----------


## allenhopkins

Doing a little Google searching, it appears that the "Fullerton" label is used by Aria Guitars for some of its instruments, so perhaps the Fullerton mandos are Aria-affiliated as well. Which probably implies that they're produced by one of the big Pac-rim builders, and labeled "Fullerton" for Aria distributors.

Make sense? Aria has a pretty comprehensive line of acoustic and electric instruments, including some of their "Pro" gear which is pretty good.

----------


## Jim Broyles

There are at least 5 mandolins with that fretboard. The Washburn Jethro Burns and the Fender FM-63 have it as well. The Old Hickory (POJ, IMO)has it, too. I think that fretboard is a stock item which is sold to many factories to be used on various mandolins. You can see that fretboard all over eBay if you search 'F mandolin.'

----------


## Yeti

The inlays on the head are the same.

----------


## Jim Broyles

The Morgan Monroe is spruce/sycamore; The Fullerton is spruce/maple. They are not the same mandolin.

----------


## Yeti

I wasn't saying that they are the same mandolin. I was thinking that they came from the same manufacture. Sorry I didn't state that in my previous post.

----------


## Dave Cowles

They are all made in the same factory - they have the same round sticker on them with "DAEWON" imprinted on it. This is the huge factory in China that produces the majority of Chinese mandos for export under various labels.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Daewon
I know it doesn't prove or disprove anything, but I can't find any mention of Fullerton on the site, and none of the instruments shown resembles my mandolin, although the DFM-70 is a dead ringer for the Hammonton. I am still checking to try to uncover the origin of the Fullerton Gloucester. I have emailed the owner of Daewon in Korea and asked him directly if his company makes the Gloucester.

----------


## jim simpson

The Fullerton Gloucester has the riser appointment at the neck joint area while the Hammonton does not.

----------


## steve V. johnson

South Bend, Indiana.  Music 123...

All of the info I've seen so far suggests that this is an operation of the company whose main outlet is "The Woodwind and the Brasswind".  This company seems to be known, at least among the orchestral types (and school band purchasers) as providing good service and prices and for having very good and agressive quality control for it's least expensive instruments.

So the trial period and the warranty make sense, in that context. The name "Fullerton" and the Brit model names are kinda... fun... &lt;GG&gt;

Also, "DAEWON" seems to me a lot more like Korean than Chinese.

Enjoy the nice, inexpensive instruments,

stv

----------


## Lane Pryce

Our 5 year old son wants a mandolin. I think I'll purchase the A style and set it up with lite gauge strings and low action. May not sound worth a toot but hopefully it will divert his attention away from my mandolins!! I do not discourage him one bit when I see/hear him strumming away. He scares me to death when he comes bounding down the hallway, a big ole grin on his face and my Mowry dangling around his neck. Whew my nerves can't take it anymore!!! Better get that order in today. Lp

----------


## arbarnhart

> Daewon
> I know it doesn't prove or disprove anything, but I can't find any mention of Fullerton on the site, and none of the instruments shown resembles my #mandolin, although the DFM-70 is a dead ringer for the Hammonton. I am still checking #to try to uncover the origin of the Fullerton Gloucester. I have emailed the owner of Daewon in Korea and asked him directly if his company makes the Gloucester.


Well I found something interesting looking there. I have wondered where my favored little oval hole A comes from. One of their oval As is a dead ringer for the Washburn (and the F style headstock is not common on A models).

----------


## gnelson651

I've been seriously thinking about buying a Fullerton Gloucester and sell my MK Legacy Deluxe. But the price difference is stopping me from pulling the trigger. The MK goes for $699 at MF which is a higher price than the Fullerton Gloucester retail price.

I just don't like the sound of the MK but have been thinking about upgrading the MK with a Cumberland Gap bridge, bone nut and Allen tailpiece.

However, there is no guarantee that this will improve the sound of the MK. For almost the same amount I could buy the Fullerton Gloucester.

Decisions, decisions, what am I to do?

Any suggestions?

----------


## Jim Broyles

Well, I don't really even have to say anything, do I? I'd sell the MK, buy the Gloucester and do the upgrades to _it_ if you think it needs it. I'd love to see if a cast tailpiece would make a significant difference to my Fullerton. The bridge is fine on mine but I 'd put a bone nut on it if I had a chance. Remember - 45 day no fault trial period. Send it back (free freight) if you don't like it.

----------


## gnelson651

OK, I pulled the trigger and just ordered the Fullerton Gloucester.

Now just have to wait and see if its all that (for the price).

Looks like I'll be selling off a couple of mandos if I decide the Gloucester is a keeper.

----------


## Yeti

I was going to get a Gloucester. I really like the way it looks. The thing that held me back was no inlays on the fretboard. I am dependent on those dots.

----------


## jim simpson

Yeti,
My Daley has no dots on the fingerboard and I don't miss them. There are side dots which I imagine the Gloucester has.
I like the way the Gloucsester looks too. I once put dots on a cheap octave mandolin that came without them. I can't remember if it had side dots. I would add dots if you find that you really need them.
Jim

----------


## Jim Broyles

Yes, the Gloucester does have side dots. It's the first fretted instrument of any kind I've ever owned without fretboard markers, but I don't miss them at all. I can't imagine not being able to get used to any fretboard, even if there were no markers at all.

----------


## arbarnhart

My fretted electric bass has an inlay at the 12th fret only but has the side dots. I worried over that before I got it and it has never been an issue. I won't think twice about dots on the face of the fretboard as an issue ever again.

----------


## Dave Cowles

I took my Hammonton to a small jam last night, and it performed extremely well. I put my ToneGard on it and played mostly rhythm (chop chords and occasional fill runs.) It has a very good chop, especially for a pressed solid top cheapo, and plays very easily, even without benefit of a setup. So far, it is the best $200 mandolin I've ever seen, and even better than most MK mandos I've played. It is almost identical to the similar level Morgan Monroe models that cost over $600. I like it.

Dave

----------


## jim simpson

"especially for a pressed solid top cheapo" 
What makes you think it's a pressed top? It certainly is prices low.

----------


## Jim Broyles

It could be pressed. The Dae Won site lists carved solid spruce on certain mandolins, and just solid spruce on others. For example, the Rally DFM-70, which we think is the Hammonton, calls it "solid spruce" but the AM-300 says "Carved solid spruce." The A-10 just says "spruce" so it's probably laminate.

----------


## Dave Cowles

The top has no recurve, which to me is a pretty strong indicator that it is indeed pressed, vs. carved. Perhaps such a low priced mando has a minimally carved top, foregoing a recurve near the binding, but I'm guessing not.

Dave

----------


## mboucher

Does anyone know if these are only available on-line or are they available at any music chain. It would be nice to be able to play one before purchasing one.

Mark

----------


## gnelson651

As stated before, at Music123 you get a 45 day trial period. If you don't like it, they pay for the return postage. Can't get much better than that except finding one in a local music store...doubtful.

----------


## MongoMando

They do look very nice.

I suggest anyone do a little search on the Better Business Bureau's website before buying online from someone they are not familiar with. It costs noting to do so.

----------


## Dave Cowles

I had my Fullerton Hammonton in my hands 4 days after ordering, with standard (lowest price) shipping by FedEx. I had no problems with Music123 at all, but then I don't expect to be shipping it back to them,either. 
Dave

----------


## arbarnhart

M123 used to have some issues with timely shipping; when I bought my "in stock" mando from them a couple of years ago it was over a week before it left their warehouse and others posted similar stories. But they may have improved. But even with the troubles they had then, people got their stuff or got their money back. I would use them again, but they wouldn't be my first choice if it was something someone else carried also. But Fullerton is their in house brand. Unless someone can absolutely verify the true maker and another source for it, you have to use M123.

This thread is killing me; I had convinced myself that any F worth having was beyond the limits of my pitiful budget. Now I'm not so sure...

----------


## mboucher

Ok, it's been awhile, those who have purchased the Fullertons, any regrets? Is it a playable mandolin or just 'another beater'?

Mark

----------


## Jim Broyles

Regrets? None. Playable? Very. Beater? Not to me.

----------


## Dave Cowles

Mark, mine is both. I know that's pretty ambiguous, but to clarify, at $200, it is a beater. It plays very nicely. I haven't had it set up yet, and may not, just because it is OK for my purposes as it is. I wouldn't compare it to anything other than pacrim mandos, and it is a full step below every Eastman I've ever seen. That said, I am enjoying it a lot, and plan to keep it. 
Dave

----------


## gnelson651

Mine (Fullerton Gloucester-B stock) was suppose to be here Friday but shipping was delayed and it won't get here until Tuesday.

I ordered once before from Music123 during the Christmas rush. I errored in imputting (GIGO) my credit card. I waited about a week and hearing nothing, I called and had to reorder. My order (a guitar gigbag) came the day before Chirstmas so it worked out OK.

I was a bit put out that I didn't hear from Music123 on my order status. But over all, Music123 is OK for shipping items out.

----------


## mboucher

It's interesting in the Gloucester description that it mentions the solid spruce top and solid maple back and sides and when you switch to 'B' stock that part of the description disappears. Is the 'B' pressed. I can't believe there would be a $30.00 difference for the type of wood they would use, if it is as you would think a factory error or inadequate finishing job, they have enough of these in stock? 

Mark

----------


## Jim Broyles

It can be solid _and_ pressed. It just means it's not plywood. They can still heat up a solid piece of wood and shape it into a mandolin top. The Gloucester only comes one way as far as I know. We believe the Hammonton is pressed, but we can't find any specs from a factory on the Gloucester. It has a carved looking scroll - not flat. I don't know, but I have played them both, and I prefer the tone of the Gloucester. It's woodier and has a nice bluegrass chop.

----------


## harleymando

the vintage brown one looks cool, and if it has a good chop, cant beat it! i like the morgan monroe all mahogany a style one too, but next on my list is the new kentucky oval thats coming out. i always liked cheap guitars and the such!

----------


## Yeti

> Ok, it's been awhile, those who have purchased the Fullertons, any regrets? Is it a playable mandolin or just 'another beater'?
> 
> Mark


I don't have any regrets. I have been very impressed with my Fullerton mandolin and with music123 customer service. I have been playing mandolin for about 8 weeks now. It has for sure became my instrument of choice. I still love my guitars. Pickn' the flat top box has took up half of my life but the mandolin has quickly became my go to instrument.

----------


## Dave Cowles

Here is a discussion re. Music123 - apparently just bought out by GC.
http://p082.ezboard.com/ftheuno....0.topic



Dave

----------


## mboucher

What effect do you this will have on orders or quality of the instruments made for Music123?

I'm just getting ready to place an order for a Gloucester.

Mark

----------


## gnelson651

Interesting discussuion on Music 123. I was looking around their website and found they have a section called Music Gear Garage. This is the same name used in the eBay site that started this thread <a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/FULLERTON-Gloucester-F-Style-Mandolin-ALL-SOLID-WOODS_W0QQitemZ190031391519QQihZ009QQcateg




%3Cbr%3EoryZ10179QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZView  Item" target="_blank">here</a>.

Looks like the Fullerton Gloucester is $199 at eBay MMG opposed to $299 at Music123. MGG also charges 19.95 S&H, free shipping at M123, plus only a 14 day return policy with a three day window after receipt of goods to M123 45 day return policy.

At this point I don't have to worry about getting my order from Music 123, its been shipped and will be here Tuesday according to FedEx.

BTW: Looks like M123 is out of the B stock for the Fullerton Hammonton. It does show its still in stock at the $199 price.

----------


## arbarnhart

Glenn,

Dang, I wish I hadn't clicked on the ebay link. I really like the look of that. Plain and simple. I just can't justify it right now, but it is oh so hard not to click. 

HarleyMando,

I am eager to hear about the Kentucky oval. I love my cheap Washburn oval, but I I do wish I had the vintage look. The Honey Amber model is the object of my desire.

----------


## mboucher

Thanks for the 'heads up' I just bought one for $199.00.

Not sure of delivery yet.

Mark

----------


## MongoMando

Here's an even cheaper one if you like...


<a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/FULLERTON-Nottingham-A-style-Mandolin-QUALITY-PRICE_W0QQitemZ190013316608QQihZ009QQcategor
yZ10179QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem" target="_blank">http://cgi.ebay.com/FULLERT....iewItem</a>

----------


## jim simpson

I'm a little bummed. It's sounds like it might be risky to try to order a Fullerton Gloucester as the status of the company is in flux? After playing a couple of these, I figured I'd get one for a spare.
Did I miss the boat by delaying ordering one?

----------


## mboucher

I took the chance and ordered one. I figure they must have a few in stock and are trying to liquidate them. I'm worried about what happens when GC gets ahold of them.

Mark

----------


## gnelson651

> I'm a little bummed. It's sounds like it might be risky to try to order a Fullerton Gloucester as the status of the company is in flux? After playing a couple of these, I figured I'd get one for a spare.
> Did I miss the boat by delaying ordering one?


I doubt it. they seem to be continuing with their sales.

Besides, if you order by credit card, you can always cancel the transaction if there is no follow through or you decide to return it.

----------


## MongoMando

Why is the Gloucester a hundred dollars more if the Hammonton is the "top of the line?"

Now there is a third model, four if you count the A above.

http://www.music123.com/Fullert....0.music

----------


## Jim Broyles

The Hammonton is the top of the line because, in my opinion, of the inlay and binding and sunburst finish. Actually, on eBay they are the same price so either way you're getting a pretty decent mandolin for $200.00. If you buy at the M123 site, you get to check it for 45 days and send it back for free if you don't want to keep it, and you are paying 52 extra bucks for this. 
Gloucester on eBay - $199.00 + 17.95 S&H = $216.95, $199 back if you return it. Total = $17.95 plus whatever it costs you to send it back, and you only get 3 days to decide.
Gloucester at M123 - $269.10 delivered, $269.10 back if you return it within 45 days. 
In my opinion, mine is "worth" a lot more than I paid for it, but YMMV, as they say.

----------


## gnelson651

To add to jbmando: the Hammonton is a clearance item, the Gloucester is not.

 I decided to pay the extra at Music 123 because I like the Gloucester model walnut satin finish. I don't like yellow sunburst nor pickguards. And the 45 day return period with paid postage added to my decision. 

I can also do without the inlays. I bought the Gloucester to replace my current beater, which is an A Morgan Monroe.

----------


## MongoMando

What about the Pennington?

----------


## Jim Broyles

Well, they call it "entry level" so my guess is that it is an all laminate instrument. There is no headstock binding. I'd avoid it.

----------


## gnelson651

Got my Gloucester in yesterday and have been playing ever since. It sounds surprisingly good for a $200 F-style mandolin. It was set up nicely right out of the box and playability is good all the way up the neck. Although I think I'll have my luthier friend check it, I noticed that it was 5 cents off at the D string 12th fret. I bought a B stock so there is a speck of dust in the finish by the bridge and a small color imperfection in the scroll. But I bought it as a beater so don't care.

I A/B'd it to the Eastman, sorry but my Eastman is better sounding and louder. Also A/B'd it to the MK Legacy Dlx. There the Gloucester was louder and better sounding.

Overall it is what it is, a cheap pacrim that would make a great starter or beater for the money.

If I decide to keep the Gloucester, I'll trade out the Allen tailpiece on my old beater to see if there is change. I noted that having no inlays on the fretboard really didn't matter.

Now back to the new toy. Can't wait to try it out at the next jam. #

----------


## Jim Broyles

Origin Update:
From a guy who sells Fullerton guitars in Indiana:



> I am sorry but I do not know what factory these come from. I know that most of the Fullerton models were being purchase through ARAI & Co., Inc., Nagoya, Japan (ARIA) but what Chinese factory was actually involved in production of each model I do not know. There are at least four factories taking part in production Fullerton instruments as we source the best quality and price per model. Some factories can make a great mandolin but not such a good guitar, etc.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I just got a Fullerton Blackwood parlor guitar. I have been intrigued by these little things ever since I first saw a real fancy Cort Earth 900 on eBay. Well, let me tell you, the sound is incredible coming from this little 12" lower bout, 8-1/2" upper bout and 18-1/2" overall body axe. Fit and finish is flawless, and the slotted headstock is just cool. Solid spruce top, laminated rosewood back and sides, X- bracing, ebony fretboard and bridge, bone nut and saddle, gold open tuners, inlaid herringbone back seam and rosette trim and strung up with a set of D'Addario EXP's all for UNDER $200.00 delivered in a box. I'm sold on this brand.

----------


## MongoMando

So you've bought a mandolin AND a guitar within the last couple of weeks?

That's a lot of buying.

----------


## Yeti

I've been eyeballing that jumbo guitar.

----------


## Jim Broyles

MM, do I owe you money or something? Actually I bought the mandolin in November, and neither one of them is paid for!

----------


## MongoMando

> MM, do I owe you money or something? Actually I bought the mandolin in November, and neither one of them is paid for!


Just worried about you going hungry.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Thanks, man.

----------


## gnelson651

Well. I decided the Gloucester is a keeper so last night I put on the Allen tailpiece (I switched it off my old beater).

 It cleaned up the sound, giving it a more ringing sound. If there was any increase in volume, I haven't been able to really tell. Hard to A/B by switching tailpieces back and forth. #

How about the others here who recently bought a Fullerton, whatya think?

----------


## Jim Broyles

I'm jealous. I want to put a cast tailpiece on mine. Guess I'll just have to break down and order one.

----------


## gnelson651

> I'm jealous. I want to put a cast tailpiece on mine. Guess I'll just have to break down and order one.


Allen has some B stock on sale for a great prices at Allen Cast Tailpieces

Just scoll down to click on "Allen Cast Tailpieces" and then scoll down to "SALE tailpieces. Limited to Qty on Hand"

----------


## Jim Broyles

Here's a shot of my pair, known affectionately as "The Fullerton Boys."

----------


## Yeti

Nice pic.

----------


## gnelson651

I thought about getting a Fullerton guitar but I don't play the guitar! I thought it would be interesting to see if their guitars were as good sounding as their mandolins. 

So Jim, how does that parlor guitar sound?

----------


## Jim Broyles

I like how it sounds. It has a very slightly woody, almost middy tone to it. Not honky like a travel guitar, but a sweet tone. I thought I might be fooling myself because I wanted it to sound good, so I got out my full sized acoustic, which is a Wechter Maple Lake Grand Auditorium with a 3 pickup system. It sounds great unplugged and fantastic plugged in. Anyway, I A/B'ed them and the Fullerton has every bit as pleasing a tone as the Wechter, which is all laminated. I know that some tone snobs might say it's not saying much, but I did a blind A/B for my wife, who is a trombonist, and she preferred the parlor to the grand auditorium. There is not much of a volume drop between them either. In two days it has become my favorite guitar. I posted a review upthread.

----------


## mboucher

I got my Fullerton Gloucster on Friday and played it all weekend. It sounds great. It was more than I could have hoped for at $200.00. It had a long sustain and that woody tone.

Mark

----------


## mboucher

jbmando,

What armrest is that? where did you purchase it?

Mark

----------


## MongoMando

Amazon carries a lot of Fullerton products, if you like them.

http://www.amazon.com/s....&page=1


The old fashioned tweed case brings back memories.

----------


## Dan McIntyre

I've been reading all these posts for about a week now and had to jump in. I was looking for another F style mandolin and thought these reviews on the Fullertons looked interesting. I had some money stuck back in my paypal from buying and selling on ebay so I took the plunge and ordered the Fullerton Hammonton from Music 123 ($199) and also ordered a Gloucester from MusicGearGarage (Ebay) (199 plus $17 ship). I hope they both come with the D'Addario J74's or 75's. I will compare them when they come in and submit another post. I will probably keep the Gloucester and send the Hammonton back if I like the Gloucester better. I might like them well enough to keep both. I'll let you know how they compare. Dan

----------


## Jim Broyles

They come with a D'Addario hang tag, but I never miked the strings to determine whether they were J74's or J75's. I am anxious to hear your comparisons.

----------


## gnelson651

Dan, I look forward to your review on the Fullerton Hammonton vs Gloucester. I was wondering if there was any difference in sound. Does the finish made a difference, etc?

I sure like my Gloucester, it is a joy to play. But I've been neglecting the Eastman, which is still my main axe.

----------


## Dan McIntyre

I checked the Fedex tracking numbers and the Hammonton (from Music 123) is scheduled to arrive on the 7th which is tommorow, and the Gloucester from MGG is supposed to be here on the 8th. I'm looking forward to comparing them myself. I was wondering about some of the posts that talked about adjusting some on the set-up. I know I can move the bridge to change the intonation up the neck if it needs it but I was wondering about what someone said about the intonation of the D strings at the 2d and 3d fret? What would you do about that? Any comments that would help with set up would be appreciated. I'll post more after I get them in and tuned up and play some on them.

----------


## Dave Cowles

Here's what was said regarding the intonation:

"Although I think I'll have my luthier friend check it, I noticed that it was 5 cents off at the D string 12th fret."

Notice this was not the 2nd or 3rd fret, but the 12th.
My experience with octave intonation was similar, and although the bridge position needs a teeny tweak, I think this problem has to do with the compensation positions for each course of strings on the saddle. I little filing on the D section of the saddle will adjust the scale length to improve intonation.

Dave

----------


## Dan McIntyre

Thanks Dave for the come back on that intonation of the D string. I should have went back and read that post a little closer. That makes me feel better about the set-up. I have noticed on some bridges (guitar and mandolin) that some have compensated saddles but looking at my Alvarez A style mando, I don't see much that I could do in the way of filing that would change the length from the saddle to the nut without lowereing the two strings in that saddle positin below the other strings. Maybe you could post some more instructions that would make this clearer for me in case I want to make some adjustments. Hopefully, I won't need to but it would be nice to know anyway. I don't play a lot up that far anyway but hopefully one day I will be able to have a good enough understanding of the fretboard to solo in every chord in several positions. Thanks in advance. Dan

----------


## Dan McIntyre

Well I got the Hammonton in this afternoon and I'm ready to give my assesment (for what it's worth). I was really astonished to see how nice it looked. The finish was top grade and the fit was just as nice. The only very minor flaw that I can find is one very small place where the binding goes around a tight scroll cut on the headstock. You have to search very hard to find it. I could see just a tiny bit of tool chatter in one of the f holes but the inside edges are stained nicely and it covers it fine. The top is very nice, straight, close grained spruce and the sunburst finish is superb. The back is solid maple and it is fairly plain but does have some figure to it, especially on the lower half if you hold it at a little angle. The sides are solid maple and are just as nice. The inside looks very clean and neat, nice, neat lining and bracing. I really don't know how they do it. It came strung with D'Addario J-74s, and I centered the bridge where I thought it should be and tuned it up and I was really blown away with the sound. The action was a little high compared to the Alvarez A style that I have been playing, so I loosened up and lowered the bridge about 1 and 1/2 turns on both sides and tuned it back up. It played much easier (chords and single notes and double stops) and did not loose an ounce of punch. I did have to adjust some on the bridge location and angle to get the intonation like I wanted it but it didn't take long. I never did get the intonation perfect on all the strings but very close. More to come later.

----------


## Dan McIntyre

I am anxious to get the Gloucester in (hopefully tommorow or Sat.) and compare it with the Hammonton. I will post some more later and some pictures.

----------


## Dave Cowles

They are an amazing bang for the buck, no question.

Dave

----------


## Dan McIntyre

I just noticed that Music 123 (Woodwind and Brasswind) has the Gloucester (not B stock) listed for $199 and free shiping with the 45 day rerturn. I wish I had waited a couple of days and saved the $17 shipping. I'm still waiting on mine to come in. Maybe tommorow! I played on the Hammonton again tonight and I think it's sounding better every day. I have owned a Weber "Big Sky" and played it for a few months and sold it for a profit and honestly I'm not so sure this Fullerton wouldn't give it a run for it's ;money. Later, Dan

----------


## Joe-TN

Can anyone tell me the nut width on the Fullerton Gloucester and Hammonton?

Thanks in advance,
Joe

----------


## Dave Cowles

They are a standard 1 1/8", and I find them to be very comfortable.

Dave

----------


## gnelson651

> I just noticed that Music 123 (Woodwind and Brasswind) has the Gloucester (not B stock) listed for $199 and free shiping with the 45 day rerturn. #I wish I had waited a couple of days and saved the $17 shipping.


Dang, I could have save $70.10 if I waited. Would have been nice to make that savings but still no regrets, I like the Gloucester just fine.

Noticed that the B stock is still at $269.10.

I think I'll call Music 123 and see if they will give me the savings. I'm still in the 45 day trial period and could just return the one I have and get one that is not B stock. Music 123 would save on the shipping.

----------


## Yeti

I had to return my Hammonton because the F hole wing was curled up about a 1/4" on the E side. It took about 2 & a 1/2 weeks to get my replacement. It was worth it. The new Hammonton I got is in much better shape. I can't find anything wrong with it.

----------


## gnelson651

Just got off the phone with Music 123, they will give me the credit. The customer service rep said there was a mistake on the website and it didn't make sense for them to pay for postage for a #return and for a reorder. 

I'm willing to accept the B stock even though I could have gotten a pristine one. Better to stay with something I'm happy with then to hassle with reshipping and waiting to see if the new one is acceptable.

Music 123 is OK in my book. #

----------


## Jim Broyles

Mine is a B stock. I couldn't find much wrong with it.

----------


## Thundercranium

It's funny. The last time I had a mando jones, MK had burst upon the scene. I could have ordered one for what seems like a pittance relative to what they sell for now. The cash just wasn't there.

I have to wonder if these Fullertons might be a similar deal.

I think I might have to bite the bullet.

----------


## Dan McIntyre

I believe that MusicGearGarage, Music 123, and Woodwind and Brasswind are all the same company because I ordered my fullerton Hammonton from Music 123 and the Gloucester from Music Gear Garage (MGG) and paid through Paypal acct. and both payments went to Woodwind and Brasswind. I got the Glouccester in this afternoon and haven't gotten much of a chance to play it but I did check it out pretty good befor leaving for Shreveport. I was really impressed with the fit and finish (one very tine flaw on the back (about one half a mm in length where the black binding did not fill in) but everything else about it says Gibson F9!! Unlike the Hammonton, this one came out of the box with the bridge in the proper place and the strings were almost in tune (just a little flat). I tuned it up and never moved the bridge and it intonated much better than the Hammonton (almost perfect on all 8 strings at the 12th fret. The action was much lower than the Hammonton for some reason and I didn't have to lower the bridge any. It plays smooth as silk and has plenty punch and a great woody growl. The Hammonton is a little louder and slightly brighter but Myself and my Son likes the tone of the Gloucester better. Gibson and Weber had better watch out! I may very well send the Hammonton back and order another Gloucester at $199 and free shipping. I'll try and post some pics tommorow. Later, Dan

----------


## Dan McIntyre

I tried to post some pics of my Fullertons but haven't had any success yet. I may need some instructions. I used the "add reply" button and typed a short msg. and clicked on the "browse" button in the attachment section and uploaded some pic from "my pictures" ;and it showed them uploaded but when I clicked on "post" or "preview post" they never posted. What am I doing wrong? Dan

----------


## gnelson651

1.Go to Photobucket.com and open an account. 
2. Upload your photo to Photobucket.
3. Copy the URL link and then go to MC, #start your reply and paste in your URL.

I believe this will do it.

----------


## gnelson651

Here's mine with the Allen tailpiece.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Interesting how slanted you had to put your bridge for intonation. Mine is fairly straight.

----------


## gnelson651

> Interesting how slanted you had to put your bridge for intonation. Mine is fairly straight.


I'm planning on having my luthier friend check it because the intonation is off at the 12th fret. I don't mess with moving the bridge because I invariably scratch the finish.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Oh. I do it all the time. It doesn't even show on my Gloucester with full tension. 'Course I'm not moving it much when I do it. Looks like you'd have to move yours quite a bit. My bass side is about 1/4" closer to the tailpiece than yours is.

----------


## Dan McIntyre

My pics.http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/650savag/100_0588.jpg

----------


## gnelson651

> My pics.http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/650savag/100_0588.jpg


Dan's Fullertons:

----------


## Dan McIntyre

Glenn, Thanks for helping with the pictures. I have 4 on photobucket, they are 100_0588.jpg, 0589, 0590, and 0591. I am very, very pleased with both of the Fullertons, but especially the Gloucester! I took it to church last night and played with the worship band (I usually play guitar) and everyone loved the sound. I will probably send the Hammonton back tommorow and order another Gloucester since Woodwind and Brasswind have them now for $199 and free shipping. I would like to have one to put up and keep for later. These may increase in value quickly, especially if they prove to be reliable. Is it possible to post pictures using this "quick post" feature or do you have to use the "New post" or "add reply" to post pictures? I'm still not sure about how to do the pics from photobucket and I believe that Glenn had to do it for me? Thanks, Dan

----------


## gnelson651

Dan:

I recommend you use a new post for each of these large photos.

To imbed your photos in the message right click on the IMG Code under your photo in Photobucket, which will copy the URL. Then paste it in your message. It should have a [/IMG] tag around the URL to put in the photo.

Sorry I didn't make that clear in my last post regarding posting photos.

BTW: I wouldn't count on them to increase in value too much. You will probably get your investment back but not much more than that. I have to wonder why the sudden decrease in price, possibly closing out stock not being made anymore?

Instead, buy an Allen tailpiece for about $70 (see my previous post on Allen's B-stock items) and pocket the rest or buy something else for your mandolin that you wanted for a while (I know there must be something-book, CD, tuner?)

----------


## Rick Cadger

i have just ordered a gloucester. i'll let you know how shipping/customs duty etc work out for uk buyers!

----------


## Yeti

I was just at music123's site and they have the Fullerton Nottingham Solid Top A style Mandolin on Closeout for $49.


Fullerton Nottingham

----------


## gnelson651

I'm guessing that Fullerton is a Music 123 house brand like Musicians Friend Rogue.

I wonder if Music 123 is overstocked with Fullertons or Guitar Center, the current owner, is no longer having Fullerton made?

----------


## Yeti

Fullerton Pennington F Style Mandolin is on Closeout for $99. It seem like they are trying to get rid of all there Fullerton stuff.

Fullerton Pennington

----------


## gnelson651

I checked the guitars..looks like their blowing out all their Fullerton stock. #Appears free shipping applies to anything over $99.

Funny that the B-stock is listed higher.

 The Fullerton FW35 Acoustic Guitar looks interesting for $49.00.

----------


## Yeti

Yea a solidtop $49 guitar. 
I wonder how much I can get a house for in China.

They just knocked there Fullerton Tuckerton string banjo down to $99

Fullerton Tuckerton string banjo Closeout

I picked up there Cumberland 12 string  and there Winslow Resonator Guitar I hope they are as nice as the #Hammonton. Hell I can spend $99 at the bar on a good weekend.

----------


## Yeti

I was told that Music123 is being purchased by their arch-rival, Musicians' Friend.

----------


## gnelson651

> I was told that Music123 is being purchased by their arch-rival, Musicians' Friend.


Musicains Friend is owned by Guitar Center, so yes, that would be true.




> They just knocked there Fullerton Tuckerton string banjo down to $99


I already have one el cheapo banjo that I don't play, don't think the wife will let me buy another one.

Maybe if I left my banjo in the car someone would steal it and the next day, I'll find three more banjos in the car.

----------


## Rick Cadger

just checked fedex tracking. my mandolin is on its way! now i've just got to hope that customs doesn't clobber me too hard...

but even if they charged me the purchase price again it'd still be a bargain if these are as good as everyone reckons.

----------


## Yeti

The Fullerton Hammonton Deluxe F Style Mandolin B stock is at $179 now.

----------


## gnelson651

> The Fullerton Hammonton Deluxe F Style Mandolin B stock is at $179 now.


If quanities last long enough, maybe they will offer them for "free." #

----------


## Yeti

WOOOOOOOOOOO FREE!! That would be nice. I'd pay shipping then.

----------


## Kero

Ordered a gloucester yesterday...:-)

----------


## Jim Broyles

Good for you, Kero. You'll love it.

----------


## Kero

Better, or i'll make you talk to my wife about the purchase :-)

----------


## Kero

> Good for you, Kero. You'll love it.


Would you have a video or sound sample of it?

----------


## Jim Broyles

Sorry, I don't.

----------


## gnelson651

> Better, or i'll make you talk to my wife about the purchase :-)


My wife likes the sound and simple looks of my Gloucester.  #

And she is not a mando fan either . #

----------


## Rick Cadger

mine has arrived in the UK. this is agony - i can't wait.

----------


## Kero

> Originally Posted by  (Kero @ Mar. 15 2007, 12:38)
> 
> Better, or i'll make you talk to my wife about the purchase :-)
> 
> 
> My wife likes the sound and simple looks of my Gloucester.  
> 
> And she is not a mando fan either .


hehe, mine likes the mandos better then my banjo..:-)

----------


## Dan McIntyre

Kero, I don't have any way to record a video or audio but I can assur you if it's anything like mine, you will be wanting to order another one as soo as you get it tuned up and play it for a few minutes. I ordered mine from Music Gear garage and it came in set up very nicely. All I had to do was tune it up (it was tuned down about 2 steps just to take the tension off but the action was set very low and easy to play. I did go up 1/2 turn on the bass side of the bridge because I noticed what may have been a tiny buzz on the G strings at a couple of frets. Raising the bridge just a tad took care of that and it is still very low and plays like butter! I have owned and played a lots of mandos (Fender F style, Washburns, Kentucky 630, Alvarez, Eastman 615, and 505, Michael Kelly, and the best one that I owned was a Weber "Big Sky") and I'm sorry guys but I would put this Gloucester right up there with the Weber in tone and volume, and it would blow the rest of them away! All that and Killer looks of a Gibson F9! I shipped the Hammonton back yesterday(it was very nice but I thought the tone was a little bright for what I like to play) and I just preferred the plain look of the Gloucester. I am going to either order another gloucester or one of the Fullerton acoustic electric solid top guitars they are running for $99 and free shipping. At that price I could just leave it at church all the time and wouldn't have to wag mine back and forth. If it gets damaged or stolen, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Good luck to you guys who are ordering the Gloucesters! I hope yours are as nice as mine! Later. Dan

----------


## mboucher

I agree with Dan, my Gloucester is a dream at $199. I had to do a little more setup than Dan. The neck on mine was bowed a little, in the literature they stated that could happen, but they provide the instructions and the tool to adjust it. I took a straight edge and layed it across the neck and was able to slide a piece of paper under it so I adjusted the neck and now its perfect. 

I would not hesitate to recommend the Gloucester.

Mark

----------


## Jim Broyles

Fellow members of the Fraternal Order of Fullerton Mandolin Owners, (FOFMO) I welcome you on board. Here's to many years of great, inexpensive tone and non-broke mandolin  enjoyment.

----------


## Rick Cadger

mine arrived today! I've just spent a good couple of solid hours with it.

for the price, this thing is astounding. it is NOT a Gibson - the quality of the detail ain't up there. the f holes are not the neatest and the tuners are cheapish.

that said, it is a great instrument. very good chop and respectable volume. tone still has that new-string ring to it, so i'll know better in a couple of days when it's played in, but first impression is very good indeed. 

out of the box action was a bit high and intonation was out, but those were adjusted inside 5 minutes. i'll get a setup eventually, as i want to change to a bone nut, but ths mando doesn't really need setting up any more than it is. intonation is spot on right up the neck. no sign of buzzes or rattles. the bridge is low, so no leaning and the cheap tuners are smooth, a pretty good ratio, and hold tuning well.

what can i say. not a high end instrument, but a very playable, loud, choppy, good sounding solid wood mando with good fit and finish (apart from the slightly rough f holes).

oh, and it sailed through customs with no duty or tax added! 

jbmando, thanks for championing these. it is a worthy cause!

i'd buy another if i could explain it to the wife.

----------


## jim simpson

Okay, I just drank the koolaid yesterday and ordered a Gloucester from Music123 for $199.00 w/free shipping. If it sounds as good as jbmando's, I'll be very happy. It was exposure to jb's that convinced me to get one. RayQ has the Hammonton and it too sounded great as well - it needed a little bridge contact tweeking but that was all.
I should get mine next week (hopefully a good review will follow).

----------


## Kero

> oh, and it sailed through customs with no duty or tax added! 
> i'd buy another if i could explain it to the wife.



Great news..no taxes/duties are good....mine has not shipped yet, oredered it on 14th...

How long it take for you guys the axe leaving the warehose from the ordering? ordered it from 123..

----------


## Rick Cadger

Kero, mine left the warehouse the day after I ordered. if you want to enquire go to M123's site and fill the contact form. i did that with a query and they got back to me promptly.

----------


## Kero

> Kero, mine left the warehouse the day after I ordered. if you want to enquire go to M123's site and fill the contact form. i did that with a query and they got back to me promptly.


Done that, no reply...i'm hitting the phone right now :-)

tnx flattop..

----------


## Jim Broyles

Dang, Jim. I had decided to let you buy mine! NOT! I hope yours sounds as good as mine. I take it you have a shipping address now. See ya Tuesday.

----------


## Kero

> Kero, mine left the warehouse the day after I ordered. if you want to enquire go to M123's site and fill the contact form. i did that with a query and they got back to me promptly.


They still verifying my address...said a sexy blonde voice :-)

----------


## gnelson651

> Originally Posted by  (flattop @ Mar. 16 2007, 11:38)
> 
> Kero, mine left the warehouse the day after I ordered. if you want to enquire go to M123's site and fill the contact form. i did that with a query and they got back to me promptly.
> 
> 
> They still verifying my address...said a sexy blonde voice :-)


I ordered mine from Music 123 on a Sunday and received a shipping conformation tuesday. But in following Fedex, the date was changed and it looked like there was another two day delay before Fedex received it for shipping.

Not sure what happened, but it got there in about 10 days. It was worth the wait but I sure would have liked it sooner.

----------


## Kero

> Originally Posted by  (Kero @ Mar. 16 2007, 11:58)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by  (flattop @ Mar. 16 2007, 11:38)
> 
> ...


I'll live with my MAS...somehow :-)

----------


## Walter

My experience with the Fullerton Gloucester was not quite as possitive as some of the others. 

I ordered the mandolin from the Ebay site (Gear Garage). The transaction went well, and the order shipped right away. I received the Gloucester and really liked the way it looked. -Nice finish, a great "understated look". 

I tuned it up and noticed that the action was high, so I worked on adjusting the bridge/action without success. I soon realized that the neck was bowed and only a very high action could produce a reasonalbe chop/tone. Didn't want to mess with the trus rod on a new instrument so I decided to send it back.

The good news was that Music123/Gear Garage was very easy to work with through this process, good communication, fast transation, and I would buy from them again if the right opportunity came along.

----------


## harleymando

hey! i saw on the music123 site the F style is now 99 bucks, the A style is 49.00

----------


## newblue

Should I want one of these? I have a MK deluxe, set me back about $600, is there any reason to move "up" to a $200 pac rim? does anyone own both?

----------


## Dave Cowles

I had a MK that was around $800, didn't come close to the sound of this $200 Hammonton. These are not quality mandolins by any stretch, but FWIW, they sound better than any of the MKs I've played. To me, the Kelly has a very thin, characterless sound. This mando at least has a little fullness to the voice, right out of the box. I'm sure there are some exceptional MKs out there, I just haven't found them. YMMV, of course.

Dave

----------


## gnelson651

> I had a MK that was around $800, didn't come close to the sound of this $200 Hammonton. These are not quality mandolins by any stretch, but FWIW, they sound better than any of the MKs I've played. To me, the Kelly has a very thin, characterless sound. This mando at least has a little fullness to the voice, right out of the box. I'm sure there are some exceptional MKs out there, I just haven't found them. YMMV, of course.
> 
> Dave


I totally agree with Dave. I have a MK Legacy Deluxe, it is weak in volume and thin in tone. 

However, my Fullerton Gloucester, while a less expensive mando than the MK, is louder and woody in sound. I also have an Eastman A which is my baby and main axe. Does the Fullerton touch the Eastman? No, but it comes close enough that the Fullerton will be my festival, camping and all round beater when I don't want to subject the Eastman to any possible hazards.

So yes I #own both, and the $199 Fullerton Gloucester, is my second choice ahead of my $600 MK.

----------


## Rick Cadger

good grief. i have been experimenting with various picks and with playing in different spots on the mando. either i'm getting more adept at handling it, or it is settling down after shipping and responding to being handled and played, because i swear it is getting louder, and that the tone is a bit fuller than it was fresh out of the box.

ladies and gentlemen, this is truly amazing value for money. i will be jamming this one on tuesday. can't wait.

Kero, any news on the progress of yours?

----------


## Kero

> good grief. i have been experimenting with various picks and with playing in different spots on the mando. either i'm getting more adept at handling it, or it is settling down after shipping and responding to being handled and played, because i swear it is getting louder, and that the tone is a bit fuller than it was fresh out of the box.
> 
> ladies and gentlemen, this is truly amazing value for money. i will be jamming this one on tuesday. can't wait.
> 
> Kero, any news on the progress of yours?


No flats, nada..seems they hate canucks :P

Glad that yours sounding better by the minute..pick me some nice irish jig on it for St Pattys :-)

----------


## gnelson651

> Oh. I do it all the time. It doesn't even show on my Gloucester with full tension. 'Course I'm not moving it much when I do it. Looks like you'd have to move yours quite a bit. My bass side is about 1/4" closer to the tailpiece than yours is.


Hey Jim,

Well I did it, I intonated my Gloucester bridge and its straighter now. It intonates well at the 12th fret and I didn't scratch the finish.

The other day both my E strings broke. I believe this happened when I had to squeeze the loops together to get them through the holes in the Allen taipiece. I had a couple of spare E strings so when I changed them out, I reintonated the bridge.

----------


## DryBones

The A's are gone. no wonder at $49 with free shipping.

----------


## gnelson651

> The A's are gone. no wonder at $49 with free shipping.


Actually I believe that free shipping applied to $99 and up. But the shipping is less than $6 so even at $54 and change, they were a steal.

Anyone get one of the A's, they were advertised as "entry-level." How do they sound?

Also looks like the Gloucester is sold out as well. Glad I got mine.

----------


## Jim Broyles

> Well I did it, I intonated my Gloucester bridge and its straighter now. It intonates well at the 12th fret and I didn't scratch the finish.


Glenn: I knew you could do it. I'm thinking about a Hammonton. Maybe my Gloucester will appreciate. Be cool if I could sell it for what I paid in a couple of years when I'm ready for a custom mando. (I'm ready now but my wallet ain't!)
I have slightly touched up the G & D string nut slots - seems they were a little shallow and the action was high at the nut. I'm telling you, this mandolin plays great, intonates great and sounds great. I only wish I'da waited three months - I could have saved 70 bucks.

----------


## mboucher

> I only wish I'da waited three months - I could have saved 70 bucks.


I for one am glad you didn't wait. Your positive feedback about these mandos is what prompted my to buy mine and I'm sure there are a few others who did the same. I really like mine. I don't have a lot of money so I knew I had to buy one I'll be happy with for awhile and I think I found that one. I just can't believe I was able to spend about half of what I thought I would have to spend.

So, thanks for 'taking one for the team'.

Mark

----------


## tedincolorado

I have a Hammonton and a Gloucester. I am really happy with both- what a steal for $200!
If Musicians friend is buying 123 don't you think that the Fullerton brand may go the way of the dodo? This may be the last chance to ever get one. Perhaps we're seeng the birth of a new cult forming. Also, I'm kind of new to the forum- does MAS stand for "mandolin acquisition syndrome" ?- that's my best guess from the context it's usually used in.

----------


## Rick Cadger

loving my Fullerton Gloucester!

----------


## DryBones

the Gloucester are still available, I just tried to order one and they said available and ready to ship but I cancelled the order...no lefties!

----------


## Kero

> the Gloucester are still available, I just tried to order one and they said available and ready to ship but I cancelled the order...no lefties!


Yes, they still have 'em.

March 14, 2007 4500*** 210.94 Processing in warehouse View Details 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :-)

----------


## Yeti

I got the Cumberland 12 string in. Man it is nice and loud. It plays good right out of the box. The Winslow biscuit style resonator guitar will be here tommrow and I also ordered the Montclaire Pro Dreadnaught. I can't beleave how good thease things play.

----------


## Dave Cowles

My Hammonton mando is warming up nicely, although I think I'm going to look for a different tailpiece for it. The Chinese one is pretty crummy, and the cover doesn't fit well, resulting in some occasional noise. It's still got a sound that tickles me everytime I play it.

Anyone got an old cast tailpiece lying around? # 

Dave

----------


## Joel Shaffer

I am extremely happy that I fell upon this post...I am a serious begginner so I said screw it i'll muy the MF Rogue...its such a peice of junk that it wont stay in tune long enough for me to hardly play on it...I'm on a real strict budget and I saw the fullerton hammonton and really liked it. I like the Glouchester as well but the fact that it has no dots or inlays on the fretboard kinda scares me especially being very green with this instrument. I was just wondering what ya'll thought ecspecially JBMando and McIntyre ..of course anyone else with any info. Do ya'll think it's worth it to go ahead and get the Hammonton even though the Glouchester sounds a bit better. My twin plays Texas Country/Folk/Blugrass/Americana style and as well I know that ya'll said the Hammonton is a little brighter..do you think it might be better to go ahead with the hammonton or put my fear aside and get the Glouchester. Thanks for all the info already up it's helped alot. I'll be looking forward to anyone's input.

----------


## Dave Cowles

Although I haven't played a Gloucester, believe me, the Hammonton is no slouch soundwise, and it will make your Rogue decide to take up being kindling for your next campfire.  

Dave

----------


## Joel Shaffer

I've been very tempted to see how well it burns to be completely honest. My main goal is to find the cheapest best quality mando that way at somepoint I can get a preamp installed to play shows with my bro.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Joel, the Gloucester has side dots. I wouldn't let the lack of fretboard markers scare you off if you'd prefer a woodier mando. I've played a Hammonton and it was nice and loud, but mine sounds more bluegrass-like. My 2¢ worth.

----------


## Joel Shaffer

JB I appreciate the response...I may just try and scrape up the cash to get both ...see which one I like better and then keep the one i like better or maybe even keep them bound from what it sounds like...is that it's gonna be hard to beat these mando's price and soundwise.

----------


## Dave Cowles

Well, Joel, now you've done it. I was going to order both when I bought my Hammonton, but no... Now the new Gloucester should be here in a week or so (just put in my order) and I'm already keeping one mando in the case and one on the stand so my wife won't notice the extra one. (The Hammonton could be mistaken for my handbuilt F5 one-off from across the room.) No such luck with the incoming mando, it looks too different. I know I'll be able to sell one or the other of them to someone in our bluegrass association....(gulp.)

Dave

----------


## Kero

> (The Hammonton could be mistaken for my handbuilt F5 one-off from across the room.)


How to disguise a new mando from the wife..well, keep the ideas coming..i'll need it soon :-)

Not easy here, i have the Epi, with the big E sign on it, + my vintage oval hole kentucky that has such a distinct sound, she will not buy it...:-)

----------


## Dan McIntyre

Joel, I agree wholeheartedly with JBMando. I purchased both the Hammonton and the Gloucester and although the Hammonton was a steal for the price, I wound up shipping it back after the Glouccester came in. The Hammonton wasn't set up nearly as well out of the box. The action was quite high on it and the bridge was loose and way out of position. I've piddled a lot with set ups on guitars, mandolins and fiddles, so it didn't take but a few minutes to get it set up pretty good. It was somewhat louder than the Gloucester and quite a bit brighter (almost as bright as a round or oval hole). I have an oval hole, Vantage mando that sounds similar. I would reccomend the Gloucester for what you will be playing, especially if you intend to mike it or install a pick-up later. I love the look and the sound just blew me away for a $200 mandolin. Mine was set up really nice right out of the box. I did raise the bass side of the bridge just a tad. Every time I pick it up and play it for a few minutes, it seems to be getting louder and sweeter and I can't hardly put it down. I'm thinking very seriously about ordering another as soon as the money is back in my paypal acct. I just hope they don't run out or go up in price. I may upgrade my tailpiece to a b stock Allen and maybe order a tone guard first. Hope this helps you decide and I hope everyone else's sounds as good as mine. Later, Dan

----------


## Dave Cowles

I'll tell her it's a ukelele, yeah, that's it! That's the ticket! No, wait - I got it at a garage sale! I'll put a $5 sticker on it, pile it on top of some old digital alarm clock, telephone/answering machine and a broken Smith Corona portable typewriter, say it all came in the same box... I'm working on it here

----------


## Joel Shaffer

Haha Jack sounds like you got yourself into a situation. Well, I guess if it all comes down to it and ya can't hide it any longer you could always explain to her the financial side of getting these two mandolins at this low price...as well from what we hear they both sound good and is a steal. If my guess is correct will not last much longer. Seeing that it sounds like MF is gonna buy out Music123 ..or I think thats the one. The fullertons may not last much longer. Stressing again it's hard enough finding a cheap/cheaper good sounding mandolin...mcuh less a good sounding cheaper F Style. Anyway that was just my quick synopsis.

----------


## Dan McIntyre

Dave, You may have to do like I do. I have four mandolins, three fiddles and three guitars (some I keep stashed under the bed in the spare bedroom) not counting the ones that I keep at work in my lockers! I always tell my wife when she asks about too many instruments, that I'm getting ready to sell some on Ebay. That works for a while! Oh well, I don't really have any other costly vices except for running, and a new pair of running shoes every six months is not that costly, so she don't say much about my instruments. I mostly play at church and nursing homes and I get a lot of pleasure out of plunking on them. Hey, I could be at a honkey tonk, soaking up suds and flirting with the "Floosies" but I'd rather come home to "Momma" and jam along with Bob or Bill or Doyle on the stereo! Ha!

----------


## gnelson651

Hey Dave,

Last year I bought a MK Legacy Deluxe that MF had on sale for $299 and I didn't tell my wife. She still doesn't know, I used the money I got from an extra job I had prepping softball fields for a local league.

 I hide the MK in a suitbag in back of my closet against the far wall. Since my wife and I have separate closets, she hasn't found it yet. #I play it when she's not home or take it out to the car for festivals or jaimming, etc. when she's asleep # 

I'm a bad boy! #

----------


## ejkauf99

I just ordered the Gloucester this afternoon. A while back I played and almost bought a Fender 53 model that played great but, I was less than impressed with the sound. The Fullerton has been enjoying such praise that I figuered I'd take the plunge. It does look great in the photos, and I'm tired of seeing every brand Chinese mandolin being offered with the same 
carbon copy sunburst. I will also have to sneak it passed my wife, Although she did just ask me what I would like for my 45th birthday! She does'nt pay much attention to my instruments unless I leave one on the dining room table. Having 
five guitars, six mandolins, nine ukes, three violins, a banjo, and a dulcimier often helps in hiding new additions.
Ed

----------


## Dan McIntyre

Hey guys, I found some great reviews of some of the Fullerton guitars on another forum this afternoon. I was doing a search on Fullerton. They were really praising the 12 strings and the 6 string acoustics (several models). One model had sold out and they were speculating that if MF had bought them out that they would probably sell off all the Fullerton stock and not restock it. I had been looking at the Parkdale acoustic/electric that was $499 and on closeout for $99 with free shipping but was skeptical that they could make as good a guitar as the mandolins. After reading the great reviews, I went ahead and pulled the trigger and ordered it. I plan to just leave it at church and play with the worship team and that will keep me from having to lug a guitar and amp to church and back home every time. I believe I can plug the Parkdale right into the floor jacks with an adapter and play through the sound system without an amp. If anyone is interested I will try to find the forum again by doing a Google search and post the URL on here. I will also post a review when it comes in if anyone is interested. ezFolk Forums &gt; Guitar &gt; General Guitar &gt; Solid spruce and curly maple 12-string. That web site is www.ezfolk.com. Go to the forum section and look for the topic: Solid Spruce and Curly Maple 12 string. Later, Dan

----------


## gnelson651

Fullerton owners unite!

Perhaps we should start a letter writing campaign to MF to let them know that Fullertons are superior to their inferior Rogue brand. At the very least, MF should use the Fullerton shop to build their Rogue line.

It would be a shame that the Fullerton name/shop ends up in the dustbin. These are amazing sounding instruments for the price.

----------


## Kero

Tnx for the great disguise advices guys :-)

!I got 2 good news..1. The Fullerton is shipped finally
2. I got a fat overtime check this morning, so i can fess up..:-)

----------


## Joel Shaffer

Sounds like I know what im doing next pacheck

----------


## gnelson651

Just sent off a note to Musicians Friend:





> "It is my understanding that your parent company, Guitar Center, Inc has bought out troubled Music 123. 
> 
> I believe that the Music 123 house brand of acoustic/electric instruments, Fullerton, is being liquidated for this reason. However, the general buzz within the acoustic/electric community is that Fullerton is an exceptional brand for the price. 
> 
> I own the Fullerton Gloucester mandolin and the sound and quality is superb. Contrast this to your house brand Rogue and the Rogue doesn't come close to the Fullerton. Rogue is not known for its quality or sound and at the very least, is known as a cheap mediocre brand within the acoustic/electric community.
> 
> It is my suggestion that you consider either to continue to carry the Fullerton line of instruments or use the Fullterton shop to manufacture your Rogue line."


I sent it to their Marketing suggestion email in the "Contact Us" portion of their website.

----------


## Kero

Let me know if the Fullerton shares will be public!

----------


## Kero

Anybody oredered/owns this ?:

http://www.music123.com/Fullert....2.music

----------


## mboucher

Glenn,

Good idea about the e-mail. Just sent mine.

Why not take this to a seperate thread with Guitar Center as the subject line so that the CEO of GC who visits this site will see it directly.

His name is Marty Albertson.

Mark

----------


## Dan McIntyre

The email campaign sounds like a good idea. I just sent mine. Dan

----------


## Thundercranium

Hey Kero, could you post what you end up paying in duty/taxes?

I'm curious to know what the bottom line will be here in the GWN (Great White North).

Thanks

Of course, I'll understand if you're not comfortable sharing that sort of info online.

----------


## Kero

> Hey Kero, could you post what you end up paying in duty/taxes?
> 
> I'm curious to know what the bottom line will be here in the GWN (Great White North).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Of course, I'll understand if you're not comfortable sharing that sort of info online.


Will do - should be no duty on instruments - but you never know..

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Here's a little perspective, a dose of business reality. Brasswind & Woodwind acquired Music 123 a few years ago and fell victim to bankruptcy last fall. Guitar Center (Musician's Friend) successfully bid on the company's assets for $29.9 million Jan 31st. According to MMR Magazine, GC projects its consolidated net sales for the year will range between $2.288 *billion* and $2.353 billion. For 2006, consolidated net sales increased 13.9 percent to $2.030 billion. For reference, last year Fender Guitar Sales were $218 million, Peavey Electronics $275 million, even the giant Yamaha was a mere $822 million (Music Trades Magazine). One wonders about the tail wagging the dog...

Any who feel this corporate giant is beholden to any sentiment but the best interests of its stockholders is a victim of very slick sophisticated marketing. If you think they will listen to your pleas, next order of business after you write one of these letters is to email Santa Claus to complain about that BB gun you didn't get last Christmas.

----------


## Jim Broyles

A guy with an Eastman 815 wanted to play mine after we told him what it cost. His jaw dropped when he heard what I paid for it. Anyway, he played it for about 6 songs and said it was "a sweet instrument." A guitar player showed up last night with a Gloucester. I didn't even know he played the mandolin. Anyway, Jim Simpson played it and said it sounded as good as mine. He's getting excited to get his. If his sounds as good as ours, it will make four happy FOFMO members at our little twice-a month jam.

----------


## ApK

> Any who feel this corporate giant is beholden to any sentiment but the best interests of its stockholders is a victim of very slick sophisticated marketing.


Seems to me they serve the stockholders by giving us consumers what we want. #This just sounds like another prejudiced anti-success rant or simple jealousy.

----------


## cooper4205

"or simple jealousy."

of what?

----------


## ApK

Of their financial success.

----------


## gnelson651

> "or simple jealousy."
> 
> of what?


Ted owns a dinky music store compared to a successful "corporate giant" like GC.

Sounds like sour grapes to me, small thinkers stay small.

Keep the cards and letters coming...the customer rules.

----------


## Doug Edwards

> Originally Posted by  (mandohack @ Mar. 21 2007, 08:55)
> 
> Any who feel this corporate giant is beholden to any sentiment but the best interests of its stockholders is a victim of very slick sophisticated marketing.
> 
> 
> Seems to me they serve the stockholders by giving us consumers what we want. #This just sounds like another prejudiced anti-success rant or simple jealousy.


I left the corporate world of retail a couple of years ago. They are interesting in one thing and one thing only: Making Money! And that is what a business is supposed to do, be successfull and make money. Hopefully they will take the high road and compensate employees properly and provide outstanding service and products. Unfortunately some companies put way too much emphasis on making money and cheat/overwork employees and promote cheap products and gimmicks to add to the bottom line. 

I am not by any means suggesting GC is a bad or greedy company, to the best of my knowledge they are a very good company (There a few companies that come to mind I consider bad). Hopefully the buy out of Music123 will provide better products and pricing to benefit all. JMHO

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Ted owns a dinky music store compared to a successful "corporate giant" like GC.
> 
> Sounds like sour grapes to me, small thinkers stay small.


Yep. Only $7 million a year in gross sales in a state where when there's a college football game, the stadium becomes the third largest city in the state (80K). Peanuts to them, but that's hardly my point. I should probably be more sensitive to "ruffled feathers," but gang, this isn't a letter-writing campaign akin to "New Coke" vs "Classic Coke." Nobody likes being told they are insignificant, but let's understand something. Mandolinist are a tiny niche out of a small market (fretted instruments) out of a miniscule (music goods) industry. #

I get those Musicians Friend emails in my mailbox everyday, trying to convince me they have my best interests, that I'm truly "special," but I choose not to fall for it. Do they have good deals? Sure, but not because they've done it personally just for me. Are they good at what they do? Certainly, or they wouldn't be a multi-billion dollar industry. That realization isn't sour grapes, it's just knowing one's place in the world.

Glen, sometimes "small" isn't so bad.

----------


## Rick Cadger

yeh, the corporate stuff (which i suppose is somehow still vaguely on topic) aside, how about those Fullertons? any more input from people here who've had people trying your Fullerton's out for size?

jammed mine last night for the first time and it rocked. loud and clear. good definition, but still a bit tight in the bass. i'm sure it'll open up as i thrash it.

two mandolin playing friends who tried it last night are blown away by it for the price.

----------


## Joel Shaffer

Im Still waiting on mine, I don't want to wait anymore. I've been hearing all this good stuff about them and I can't even practice on the one I have

----------


## ShaneJ

$7MM gross ain't no chump change, Ted. You're obviously doing lots of things right. If GC kills the Fullerton line, maybe you can pick it up. Can you play jazz on one of these things?

----------


## Eric Selinger

I have what may be a stupid question here--what's the difference between the "B-Stock" and the other Gloucester? They look the same to me, but one's, what? 50 bucks more expensive--

I'm so close to making this purchase...stop me, somebody! MAS attack!

----------


## gnelson651

> I have what may be a stupid question here--what's the difference between the "B-Stock" and the other Gloucester? #They look the same to me, but one's, what? 50 bucks more expensive--
> 
> I'm so close to making this purchase...stop me, somebody! #MAS attack!


B-Stock is their blemished stock. I think there is a mistake in the online catalog. I would call Music 123 to see if they would lower the price since on average, the B-stock is about 10 percent lower.

BTW: I bought the B-stock Gloucester, it had a small discoloration on the scroll and a piece of dust in the finish by the bass side of the bridge. At the time it was $261.10 vs $299 for the regular stock.

----------


## cooper4205

it looks like they updated to the new discount prices, and didn't delete the old listings

----------


## Tighthead

Just got off the phone with Music123. Some interesting information:

I asked him about pricing on the instruments and he knew right away what I was talking about. But he kept calling the B-Stock "used." He told me that they're trying to clear out their warehouse(s) because they are expecting tons of new product. My guess is that they have a lot more "new" instruments so they want to get rid of those first, then their "used" instruments. Or something like that. He said that the B-Stock is the "newest kind of used there is" and he said they could be instruments from their retail store, or instruments returned by customers. I didn't get the impression that they are "factory blem" instruments.

I asked him about their plans for the Fullerton lines and he said that he expects that they'll keep Fullerton products but probably not nearly as extensive a selection. He cautioned that is speculation and isn't based on any decisions that have been made.

He seemed to be aware that there is something of a buzz on the net about these instruments, and he described them in very similar terms that you folks here have: fantastic instruments for the money.

Now that was from a sales rep, so take it for what it's worth.

----------


## olgraypat

Don't know about anyone else, but I find the personal, demeaning attacks on Ted to be unseemly, offensive and totally uncalled for. I could go on for a while, but I think an apology is in order, and I'll forego the insulting counter-attack.

----------


## ApK

No indignation over the slanderous attacks against the good people on Guitar Center's board of directors? #How selective.

----------


## gnelson651

> Don't know about anyone else, but I find the personal, demeaning attacks on Ted to be unseemly, offensive and totally uncalled for. #I could go on for a while, but I think an apology is in order, and I'll forego the insulting counter-attack.


No apology forthcoming from me.




> Any who feel this corporate giant is beholden to any sentiment but the best interests of its stockholders is a victim of very slick sophisticated marketing. If you think they will listen to your pleas, next order of business after you write one of these letters is to email Santa Claus to complain about that BB gun you didn't get last Christmas.


So you think his above remarks were not uncalled for? FYI, there is a GC within 8 miles of Ted's stores in the Lincoln, NE area (BTW,: My mistake, Ted is only part owner and marketing director at Dietze Music). No financial interest here? He set himself up with his insulting remarks to members of this board.

Of course I realize that a letter writing campaign may be spitting in the wind. But hey, its fun to try anyway.

Now back to our regualarly scheduled program:

Fullerton instruments ROCK.

----------


## Bill Snyder

I do not see anything demeaning, insulting or even unflattering in Ted's remarks about GC. He is just speculating on the response (or lack of one) from a LARGE corporation.

----------

Perhaps you should read the statement more carefully  

1.


> "Any who feel this corporate giant is beholden to any sentiment but the best interests of its stockholders is a victim of very slick sophisticated marketing."


 We don't have any business acumen and are too stupid to realize that we are being outwitted by sophisticated marketing executives.

2. 


> "If you think they will listen to your pleas, next order of business after you write one of these letters is to email Santa Claus to complain about that BB gun you didn't get last Christmas."


We're nobodies and will not be taken seriously. We have child-like minds #and most still believe in Santa Claus.

I for one am insulted by these remarks. Especially from someone who is suppose to be a moderator. #

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Perhaps you should read the statement more carefully  
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by  
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should post under just one message board account as having two and posing as two different people with the same opinion isn't a game allowed here.

----------

